# SV--Chicken Salad for Mrs Bear (Sous Vide)



## Bearcarver (Nov 14, 2017)

*SV--Chicken Salad for Mrs Bear *(Sous Vide)


I never got involved in Mrs Bear’s Chicken Salad before I got my Sous Vide Supreme, but I knew I could make it better for her with that.
She always makes 2 Chicken Breasts in the Toaster Oven, and I knew I could make them more moist & tender, so I made a pair of Chicken Breasts for her & they were Great (Moist & Tender).

So this time she brought me 5 nice boneless Chicken Breasts, and wanted the same thing done to them.
I put two Breasts in each Vac Bag, and one in another, along with a pat of butter for each Breast, removed the air, and Double sealed the end.
Then I set the SV Supreme at 146°, and put the 3 packs in the Bath.
After 2 hours, I removed the packs & put them right into a big bowl of Ice Water to cool fast for an hour.
Then I removed them from the Ice water, dried them off & put them in the fridge.
The next day Mrs Bear froze 3 of the Breasts & took two of the Breasts & chopped them up.
She cut it all up in little cubes, mixed some Miracle Whip, Salt & Pepper, and Celery Seed into it & put it in the Fridge for a few days worth of Sammies for her lunches.

She said it really was much better than her Toaster Oven made Chicken Salad.

I don’t usually eat any of this, but I tried one myself, and all it needed was more Black Pepper.

Below is a quick pictorial review of the process we used:


Bear


Pack of 5 Boneless Chicken Breasts:








$1.88 per pound---Not much of a sale:







One of the packs ready for SV:







From SV to Ice water & then to Fridge:







Salad all chopped & mixed:







Test Sammy for The Bear.  Not Bad!!:


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 14, 2017)

Love a good chicken salad, ham salad or egg salad.


----------



## maineac (Nov 14, 2017)

I don't think you can create a better chicken for chicken salad than sous vide, at least, from my personal experience.  It is always so moist and tender.


----------



## gary s (Nov 14, 2017)

Nice , Looks good we love Chicken Salad

Gary


----------



## browneyesvictim (Nov 14, 2017)

I have been roasting whole chickens and deboning and packaging the same way for salads, stir fry's and many other dishes. That sure is convenient being prepared and ready like that! Good job keeping Mrs.. Bear happy!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 14, 2017)

Who woulda thunk it? Lol cool.. 
And found someone else who uses Miracle Whip..  I like mayo too .


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 14, 2017)

maineac said:


> I don't think you can create a better chicken for chicken salad than sous vide, at least, from my personal experience.  It is always so moist and tender.



Thank You!!
Yup, very Tender & Moist this way, and so easy!!

Bear



c farmer said:


> Love a good chicken salad, ham salad or egg salad.



Thank You Adam!!

Bear


----------



## disco (Nov 14, 2017)

You are a brave man to get involved in one of Mrs Bear's dishes. Not that it doesn't look great and deserve a point. But I wouldn't be that brave. Just saying.


----------



## johnmeyer (Nov 14, 2017)

SV chicken for chick-salad sandwiches is what sold me on SV. My prep is virtually identical to what you described.

Chicken salad is usually not the first thing on my mind when I order lunch at a restaurant, mainly because I associate it with my mother's 1950s luncheons she had for her bridge club, and which we got to eat leftover, that evening. She actually was a good cook, but chicken salad and meatloaf were not among her better efforts.

However, once I tasted what Bear describes, I came around, and have made it more than once, and will do so again. When it is made this way, it is enough different from the result of traditional cooking that it almost deserves a new category. The texture and moistness is really something else.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 15, 2017)

browneyesvictim said:


> I have been roasting whole chickens and deboning and packaging the same way for salads, stir fry's and many other dishes. That sure is convenient being prepared and ready like that! Good job keeping Mrs.. Bear happy!



Thank You!

Bear



gary s said:


> Nice , Looks good we love Chicken Salad
> Gary



Thank You Gary!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## gary s (Nov 15, 2017)

I will have to try the SV method

Gary


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 15, 2017)

That looks great bear, I don't have a SV so I can't replicate. I wonder if I put on a light smoke then vacuum sealed and finished with a simmer if I would get similar results. 

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 15, 2017)

disco said:


> You are a brave man to get involved in one of Mrs Bear's dishes. Not that it doesn't look great and deserve a point. But I wouldn't be that brave. Just saying.



Thanks Disco!!
She doesn't know how to use this SV yet, so I got the honor of upgrading her Chicken Salad.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear



Rings Я Us said:


> Who woulda thunk it? Lol cool..
> And found someone else who uses Miracle Whip..  I like mayo too .



Thanks Johnny!
I like them both, but Mrs Bear & I both prefer a little more flavor---as in MW.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 15, 2017)

bearcarver said:


> Thanks Disco!!
> She doesn't know how to use this SV yet, so I got the honor of upgrading her Chicken Salad.
> And Thanks for the Like.
> 
> ...



Welcome...

I always see recipes using the mayo that you have to add zip to so it isn't bland.. lemon juice or vinegar , mustard... They just turn mayo into miracle whip ..  haha..


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 15, 2017)

johnmeyer said:


> SV chicken for chick-salad sandwiches is what sold me on SV. My prep is virtually identical to what you described.
> 
> Chicken salad is usually not the first thing on my mind when I order lunch at a restaurant, mainly because I associate it with my mother's 1950s luncheons she had for her bridge club, and which we got to eat leftover, that evening. She actually was a good cook, but chicken salad and meatloaf were not among her better efforts.
> 
> However, once I tasted what Bear describes, I came around, and have made it more than once, and will do so again. When it is made this way, it is enough different from the result of traditional cooking that it almost deserves a new category. The texture and moistness is really something else.




Exactly!!
It's so easy to make it so good!!

Bear


----------

